# Metallic problems



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

Sprayed the side of my fiesta last Saturday in metallic silver (moondust silver) but it went wrong because I didn't lay down the metallic flakes correctly. Anyway, how long do I have to leave it before I can resand it down and spray it again?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

should be okay to try again now


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As above^^^^ you will be fine to resand it back now, just remember to work clean.


----------



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

Cheers for replys. Will go ahead and resand


----------

